# G4 Gaming Channel Coming to Dish?



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

With little fanfare, Comcast's new G4 all videogaming channel will debut tomorrow; however, I've seen nothing indicating whether Dish Network plans to carry the channel or not. Does anyone know? :shrug:

Following link on G4 is for your background:

http://ps2.ign.com/articles/357/357804p1.html


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I doubt it, there was a report on CNN about it and it said only COMCAST will be carrying the channel but they hope to sell the channel to other cable and satellite providers in the future.

I say they should merge TechTV (which is on its last legs) with G4, now that could be a kick a$$ channel!

BTW Welcome Swampthing! :hi:


----------



## Edward E Suleski (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott how do you know TechTv is on its last legs?I hope your statement is incorrect,i enjoy watching TechTv immeasurably.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

But have you watched it lately, as in the last couple of weeks or so?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

One should check out the ratings for the channel and how they are doing on the neilson ratings as well just to see how good or bad they are doing to whats going on with this channel. I watch The Screen Savers and Call For Help everyday but thats it.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually, I believe it's part owned by Comcast and part by Insight (or Cablevision) so you can see it for sure on those two systems.


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

I think Tech TV has some great programs, but it probably needs to add some other content to make it viable.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Check out this thread for more information of why I say TechTV is on its last legs http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2485

Also they have seems to really cut back their staff a lot and let most of the good folks go. It's a big problem for a station which shows all origional content and not even have enough content to fill 5 hours of its day.


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

The local Comcast here didnt add it.The CSRs havent been given any information about this channel. Last week they were telling me, to request it, and the channels with the most votes get added. Thats not really how it works anymore with big cable companies like Comcast. Comcast can't even launch their own channels successfully anymore.

I'm in the heart of Comcast Country (what Comcast calls Philadelphia DMA), with over 220,000 subscribers on Comcast Garden State lineup serving Camden, Gloucester and half of Burlington county, more TV HH than some DMAs. One of Comcast's largest cluster of subscribers), yet Comcast hasnt launched it here yet. I suspect Ch.57 (formerly occupied by Univision cable feed) now just snow will be home to G4.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey, Brett glad to see ya registered, :hi:
Welcome to the DBSTalk Membership


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

There's a full page article (page 27) on the launching on G4 in the 3 May 2002 issue of ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY. They discuss how the new network created by a team of TV execs from MTV, Disney and E! is betting an $150 million investment that they can ride the coat tails of the $10.8 billion lucrative videogame industry. They're launching with 13 half-hour shows with names like Sweat, Blister, Portal, Players, Filter, Arena, and Game On.

I called my local Comcast in the DC area this week, and sadly enough, they didn't even know what G4 was... pretty sad given it's a Comcast channel and here it was launch day! Anyway, after nearly a full day of checking around, they say it may or may not show up here in the DC area by the end of May. But they are pretty certain that you'll have to have digital cable to access it - nothing like using it as a system seller... :smirk:

I couldn't find any word as to whether Dish or DirecTV plan to carry the channel. Has anyone here received the channel in their local area yet?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

This channel sure has received a lot of promotion for a channel that can not been seen anywhere. 

If they were smart they should have purchsed a 50% stake in Tech TV, seems like it would have save two channels from having a slow painfull death.


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

Comcast is launching G4 on Channel 138 on digital cable. Between Toon Disney - 135, MTV2 - Channel 140.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Ah. Toon Disney and MTV 2 are on their DIGITAL package? What a shame. Toon Disney and MTV 2 are among the BASIC packages for Dish Network, and EVERYTHING's digital.  Sorry. Just have to get a kick out of that.


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

I have Insight cable (supposedly a co-owner of G4) and I don't have it! I am surprised they wouldn't at least add it to the digital lineup. Then again, they were supposedly adding TV Land to analog, and that hasn't happened yet either. And I'm waiting, waiting, waiting (but not holding my breath) wondering when they'll add the dinky Class A TV station in our town.

They *may* have cleared room out for G4 though. I think they got rid of one of the 7 PPV channels, so there are only 6 now. We have VOD though; they may consider PPV unnecessary except for new releases and special events.

I agree with other posters that it'd be better for TechTv and G4 to merge. I'd rather have one strong technology network than two weak ones. Even if the merged network has a gaming focus (which I would not be a big fan of) it'd be better than nothing at all, provided they at least keep the more popular parts of TechTv.


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

BrettR.... where did you get this information? Any idea of the launch date for your area?


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

It didnt launch here yet, but is supposed to this month.

It launched in Toms River (Ocean County, NJ) and Philadelphia. I have to check about other cities. It should be available soon on Comcast Digital cable to all digital subscribers. Comcast in Toms River carries YES, MSG, FSNY and Comcast SportsNet, 4 RSNs! in basic cable. Here only 1 RSN, yet our rates are the same. Go figure they get G4 first too.


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

Here is their program schedule


----------



## DamonM (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pmichael _
> *I think Tech TV has some great programs, but it probably needs to add some other content to make it viable. *


I think they should tear out all that high-tech stuff they built and go back to their old rooms, old furniture and old staff. Fire Chris Parillo (sp). He's the most annoying thing since Kit Kat commercials. He ruined Call for Help. I can't stand to watch it anymore.

Put Martin Sargent on GamespotTV with Adam.

Put Patrick Norton on Call for Help.

Bring Kate Botello back to Screen Savers with Leo.

Don't bring back Jim Louderbach. I saw him being rude to several callers.

Lose the celebrity appearances. It's cheap. I can see them on every channel EXCEPT TechTV, and it's the main reason I liked TechTV.

Dump the all-day TechLive. It's lame. Instead, create programs that focus on specific aspects of technology: One for business, one for emerging technologies, one for new products, one for medicine and health, etc.... That way one can look at the schedule and know when to watch specific things instead of wandering through a mixmaster of everything tech.

IMHO,
Damon


----------



## Swampthing (Apr 24, 2002)

Perhaps I'm in a minority, but I couldn't stand the rubber-faced Kate Botello. I'm glad she's gone... On the other hand, I would love to see Jim Louderback return to the scene due to his honesty at pointing out flaws in his product reviews.

Back to the topic at hand... does anyone actually know a market where G4 is being shown now? Any rumors from Dish?


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

In Camden County, Comcast has now made it avialable. They have it on digital cable channel 138.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I've heard a few things about a Women's Sports Network and B Mania TV. Do any of you have or know people that have cable systems with these channels available. B Mania TV sounds like a REALLY cool channel.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks like Comcast wants to play more games with DBS.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

That's not surprising. I think Comcast knows a LOT of DBS subscribers are drooling over this channel, so they'll think that gives them the right to make complete asses out of themselves in the negotiating process and be really unfair.


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, if it makes anyone feel better,

most Comcast subscribers arent seeing this channel either. I believe of Comcast's 8 million subcribers, less than 2 or less than 1 million have taken digital cable. Digital cable is an extra, not the "basic" service. Digital cable includes the rental of one box, and analog on multiple sets, but the monthly fee is about $50 here, vs. Total Choice Plus on Directv thats $40. If only CCSN was up on Directv, it could be a better comparison of services.

I dont know any area where Comcast has launched this channel in analog cable. Maybe they will phase it into analog, or maybe they are trying to get more analog cable subscribers to rent the digital box. I saw a bit of it, I dont think the G4 channel its as professional or sophisticated as E! or TechTV. Probably more like WAM! or DIY.


----------

